# [Frage] "Arbeitsplatz" unter Gentoo

## Sn@ke

Hallo,

ich würd gerne wissen wie ich unter Gentoo mit KDE 3.3.2 einen Arbeitsplatz wie unter SuSE erstellen kann.

Rein müssen die Windows-Paritionen und alle Laufwerke. 

btw: ist eigentlich standardmäßig "auto-mount" aktiviert, sodass auch z.b. mein USB-Stick sofort erkannt wird und draufzugegriffen werden kann.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: ich habe immer noch nichts gefunden, womit ich auch den Usern den Zugriff auf die Windows-Partitionen gewähren kann...

mfg Sn@ke

----------

## Deever

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich würd gerne wissen wie ich unter Gentoo mit KDE 3.3.2 einen Arbeitsplatz wie unter SuSE erstellen kann.

 Bitte? Der "Arbeitsplatz" ist Windousterminologie und existiert unter UNIX nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> btw: ist eigentlich standardmäßig "auto-mount" aktiviert, sodass auch z.b. mein USB-Stick sofort erkannt wird und draufzugegriffen werden kann.

 Aha.

Und dann?

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: ich habe immer noch nichts gefunden, womit ich auch den Usern den Zugriff auf die Windows-Partitionen gewähren kann...

 Dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht.

man fstab

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## flubber

Jetzt muß ich auch mal auf die Suchfunktion verweisen *gg*

Mal im Ernst, SuSE ist eine fertige Distribution, die allen möglichen Kram installiert. Weiterhin ist SuSE, wie auch andere

Distributionen, so aufgebaut, dass das Ding auf möglichst vielen Maschinen rennt. D.h., es ist dann egal, ob es ein P4, PIII, AMD usw ist. Man kann zwar bei der Installation die Paketauswahl ein wenig steuern, aber das wars schon.

Der Sinn von Gentoo, ist ja, ganz einfach gesagt, nur das zu installieren, was man wirklich braucht und dazu noch für die jeweilige Maschine optimiert.

Zu Deinen Fragen, gehen tut das alles, allerdings mußt Du selbst Hand anlegen.

Also, den Kernel entsprechend konfigurieren und compilieren, die fstab von Hand editieren vielleicht noch udev, ivman usw. für die USB geschichten einrichten usw. Von alleine kommt da nix.

Wenn aber erstmal alles fertig ist, dann hast Du ein optimal konfiguriertes System.

Flubber

----------

## blue.sca

mir gehts da ähnlich wie deinem avatar, deever ;)

----------

## sarahb523

wenn du einen arbeitsplatz willst, mach dir einen link auf den desktop, nenne diesen "Arbeitsplatz"  und als Adresse system:/

das wars. 

USB stick, geht auch einfach, kernel mit usb massstorage, dann wenn gewünscht noch eine udev regel machen und das ganze der fstab hinzufügen, bzw. irgendetwas automatisches mit udev basteln - ganz nach deinem belieben/deiner kreativität. Benutzerfreigaben für windows rechner einfach sich mal mit "samba" beschäftigen. ist alles nicht so wahnsinnig aufwendig, aber lesen mußt du schon allein.

ciao

sarah

----------

## Sn@ke

ich hab ja nach fstab gesucht^^

ich hab die win-partition auch schon eingebunden, kann aber nur als root draufzugreifen.

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> wenn du einen arbeitsplatz willst, mach dir einen link auf den desktop, nenne diesen "Arbeitsplatz" und als Adresse system:/

 

jup, das wär schonmal ein anfang   :Idea: 

----------

## 76062563

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich hab ja nach fstab gesucht^^

 

Wie Deever schon sagte:

man fstab

Du hast definitiv nicht geschaut!

----------

## psyqil

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> ich hab ja nach fstab gesucht^^

 Dann hängst Du noch ein vfat dran und schon kommt sowas dabei raus:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319393-highlight-fstab+vfat.html

----------

## tuxfan

Also die Zauberwörter heißen in dem Zusammenhang umask und gid.

Zuerst eine Gruppe anlegen, die auf Windowspartitionen zugreifen dürfen soll und dann anhand der beiden Parameter die Berechtigungen verteilen. Fertisch. 

Da hilft ganz sicher auch 

```
man mount
```

weiter.

----------

## psyeye

Gibt es für KDE nicht auch ein Tool, das auf HAL aufbaut - so wie der (etwas nervige aber immer besser werdende) Gnome-Device-Manager? Für USB-Stick-Geschichten, finde ich, ist das ne Erwähnung wert! Macht zumindest das Schreiben eigener UDev-Regeln unnötig und erledigt auch das Mounten automagisch...

psyeye

----------

## Sn@ke

```

/dev/hda4               /               ext3            auto,noatime            0 0

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/winc       ntfs            auto,users,umask=000    0 0

/dev/hda5               /mnt/wind       ntfs            auto,users              0 0
```

so schauts bei mir aus...

mit vfat meinte der "bad line"

----------

## l3u

Schreibst du folgendes rein:

```
/dev/hda1       /windows/C      vfat            users,gid=users,umask=0002      0 0
```

Fertich.

Übrigens ist /mnt an sich für sowas gar nicht gedacht ... 

 *http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html wrote:*   

> /mnt : Mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem
> 
> Purpose
> 
> This directory is provided so that the system administrator may temporarily mount a filesystem as needed. The content of this directory is a local issue and should not affect the manner in which any program is run.
> ...

 

... und schon gar nicht für CDs und Wechseldatenträger allgemein!

----------

## sarahb523

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Schreibst du folgendes rein:
> 
> Übrigens ist /mnt an sich für sowas gar nicht gedacht ... 
> 
> ... und schon gar nicht für CDs und Wechseldatenträger allgemein!
> ...

 

na das finde ich jetzt aber sehr komisch, da im baselayout gleich verzeichnisse für floppy und cdrom in /mnt sind. Selbst im Handbuch http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8 steht /mnt/cdrom drin. Ist jetzt gentoo böse weil es diese Konvention nicht beachtet (von der ich auch noch nie irgendwas gehört habe und es ja eigentlich egal ist wo der user seine laufwerke mounted)

gruß

Sarah

----------

## l3u

Naja, in diesem Fall hält sich Gentoo offensichtlich nicht ganz an die UNIX-Philosophie. Ist klar -- es soll jeder machen, wie er will -- aber ich hab einfach /media für cdrw & Co. eingerichtet. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, daß das eine SuSE-Erfindung wäre, aber scheinbar ist dem doch nicht so! Aber deswegen ist Gentoo ja noch lange nicht böse ;-)

Jedenfalls gibt's unter http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ den Filesystem Hierarchy Standard. Und da steht das so drin!

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe meine optischen Laufwerke auch in /media, aber dachte eigentlich, dass das eine SuSE-Erfindung wäre. Trotzdem fand ich das der Übersichtlichkeit halber besser und habs übernommen. Bei Baselayout-Updates nervts allerdings ein bisschen, jedes mal die Einträge /mnt/floppy /mnt/cdrom zu löschen...

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda4               /               ext3            auto,noatime            0 0
> ...

 

Also bei mir sieht es so aus...

/dev/hda1               /windows/C      ntfs            noauto,ro,noexec,user,umask=0222        0 0

/dev/hda5               /windows/D      vfat            noauto,rw,noexec,user,umask=0000        0 0

Bedenke: dass Du NTFS nicht so einfach schreiben kannst - beim Kernel bauen kannst Du zwar 'NTFS Write' anwaehlen, aber das ganze wird noch 'ne Zeit dauern bis es funktioniert...

Deswg. solltest Du dir 'ne vfat (FAT32) Partition zulegen, damit der Datenaustausch besser klappt...

Falls Du es nicht erwarten kannst bis der Kernel NTFS schreiben kann, kannst Du Dich ja mal mit dem Captive Project beschaeftigen  :Wink:  http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

Have Fun,

Duncan

----------

## sarahb523

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich habe meine optischen Laufwerke auch in /media, aber dachte eigentlich, dass das eine SuSE-Erfindung wäre. Trotzdem fand ich das der Übersichtlichkeit halber besser und habs übernommen. Bei Baselayout-Updates nervts allerdings ein bisschen, jedes mal die Einträge /mnt/floppy /mnt/cdrom zu löschen...

 

nach dem umstieg suse-> gentoo hatte ich auch /media, aber ich dachte /media sei nicht standard und hab alles auf /mnt umgestellt, naja wird zeit das alle distros etwas mehr am gleichen strang ziehen. Evtl. könnte man die ungereimtheit mal als bug posten. Ich mein annährung an einen gewissen standard ist ja nie verkehrt.

ciao

sarah

----------

## Sn@ke

bei mir gehts endlich, so siehts jetzt aus:

```
/dev/hda1      /mnt/winc      vfat      auto,users,gid=users,umask=000      0 0
```

aber das mit dem /media würd mich auch nochmal interessieren...

----------

## tgurr

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> Gibt es für KDE nicht auch ein Tool, das auf HAL aufbaut - so wie der (etwas nervige aber immer besser werdende) Gnome-Device-Manager? Für USB-Stick-Geschichten, finde ich, ist das ne Erwähnung wert! Macht zumindest das Schreiben eigener UDev-Regeln unnötig und erledigt auch das Mounten automagisch...
> 
> psyeye

 

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, die neue KDE Version hat ja auch irgendwo HAL als Useflag. Nur bisher hab ich da noch keinen Unterschied (bis auf die media:/ Geschichte) zur 3.3er bemerkt.

----------

## Sn@ke

irgendwie funktioniert bei mir das ganz hinten und vorne nicht.

```
/dev/hda1      /mnt/winc      vfat      auto,users,umask=000      0 0    

```

```
bash-2.05b# mount -a

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

wasn jetzt los?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> irgendwie funktioniert bei mir das ganz hinten und vorne nicht.
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda1      /mnt/winc      vfat      auto,users,umask=000      0 0    
> 
> ...

 

Na, du gibst in der "fstab" an das die Partition vom Typ "FAT" ist. Wie ich aber deinen Posts weiter oben entnehmen kann ist es eine "NTFS" Partition. Von daher gibt dir "mount" eine Fehlermeldung. Das "Du solltest VFAT benutzen", war auf den Partitionstyp gezielt. Heißt du kannst zur Zeit noch nicht auf eine "NTFS" Partition schreiben, dafür aber auf eine "FAT" Partition. Wenn du also Daten zwischen Windows und Linux austauschen willst machst du dir eine dritte Partition die FAT ist. Auf diese können dann beide Betriebssysteme (auch schreibend) zugreifen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Sn@ke

joooo!

da muss "ntfs" hin und nicht "vfat" ...

reicht fürs erste, dass ich nur lesen kann, den captive will ich dann doch nich emergen^^

vielleicht mach ich mir später mal eine fat32-partition zum datenaustausch  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Jo, hab ich genauso emacht ... bis ich irgendwann gemerkt hab das ich Windows ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr nutze  :Wink: 

Naja, sollt ich irgendwann eine neue Platte bekommen bleibt NTFS, FAT etc komplett draussen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Sn@ke

ich vermisse eine funktion:

wie kann ich sehen wieviel von meiner linuxpartition belegt ist und noch frei ist?

mfg snake

----------

## CHs

Aufmachen und nachsehen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oder einfach df.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *CHs wrote:*   

> Aufmachen und nachsehen 
> 
> Oder einfach df.

 

```
df -h
```

macht das ganze noch ein bisschen lesbarer  :Smile: 

----------

